# Béo phì ở mẹ khi mang thai bé



## Sim Med (26/10/19)

Tham vấn y khoa : Ths Bs Nguyễn Thị Thanh Tâm

*BÉO PHÌ Ở MẸ KHI MANG THAI BÉ*

*1. Trước và trong quá trình mang thai.*
“Bệnh lý” béo phì ở phụ nữ có liên quan đến khả năng sinh sản và việc thụ thai gặp rất nhiều khó khăn. Đồng thời, trong giai đoạn mang thai của các mẹ bầu béo phì, việc theo dõi thai kỳ cũng diễn ra khá phức tạp.

Theo Viện Y học Hoa Kỳ, chỉ số khối cơ thể (IMC - phép đo cân nặng theo chiều cao để ước tính thiếu cân, thừa cân và béo phì ở người trưởng thành) ở phụ nữ, trước và trong khi mang thai có mục đích “chia” cân  nặng của mẹ cho bé khi kết thúc thai kỳ (3 - 4kg) cùng với khối nhau thai, sự hình thành của các tuyến vú (khoảng 6,5kg). Cụ thể:

- Từ 12 đến 17 kg đối với phụ nữ  nhẹ cân

- Từ 7 đến 12 kg cho thai phụ có IMC bình thường

- Từ 7 đến 9 kg đối với bà mẹ thừa cân

- Từ 5 đến 7 kg cho bà mẹ có bệnh béo phì

Tuy nhiên đối với nguy cơ “ủ”đái tháo đường ở phụ nữ khi mang thai, chỉ số khối cơ thể được ghi nhận:

- 10% cho phụ nữ có IMC từ 20-25 kg / m2

- 35% cho những người có IMC 30 kg / m2

- 100% cho những người có IMC 40 kg / m2

** Các yếu tố nguy cơ*

- Xuất hiện cao huyết áp và ngưng thở khi ngủ.

- Nguy cơ cao dị tật thai nhi do tình trạng mẹ bầu có tiềm ẩn bệnh tiểu đường thai kỳ.

- Tỷ lệ tiền sản giật ở phụ nữ béo phì (biến chứng lâm sàng nghiêm trọng liên quan đến tăng huyết áp và sự hiện diện của protein trong nước tiểu), có (hoặc không mắc bệnh tiểu đường) là 15%, so với tỷ lệ  4% ở phụ nữ mắc bệnh tiểu đường thai kỳ nhưng có cân nặng bình thường.

*2. Tầm quan trong của việc phòng ngừa *

*



*​
- Việc tăng cân quá mức kể khi mang thai ở phụ nữ trực tiếp thúc đẩy nguy cơ béo phì. Do đó thói quen ăn uống của các mẹ bầu trong thai kỳ cần được đặc biệt quan tâm cùng với một lối sống lành mạnh để có một thai kỳ tốt đẹp.

- Dung nạp đầy đủ Vitamin D (từ ánh nắng mặt trời, ngũ cốc nguyên hạt, trái cây, rau xanh, đậu và đặc biệt là đậu nành, hạnh nhân, cá hồi, bông cải xanh, nước cam, sữa, lòng đỏ trứng gà...  theo nhu cầu của cơ thể,  phòng ngừa ảnh hưởng xấu đến sức khỏe của trẻ và mẹ bầu, vốn có liên quan đến nguy cơ béo phì.

- Hạn chế tối đa các thực phẩm chiên (khoai tây chiên, cốm, cá, tôm chiên với nước sốt, v.v.)

- Không sử dụng có thực phẩm hoặc thức uống có đường bánh ngọt (thậm chí là tự làm), nước ép trái cây, soda, bánh mì trắng …

- Hạn chế cafein (trà đen, cà phê) chỉ dùng khoảng 2 đến 3 tách mỗi ngày, không có đường.

- Đảm bảo 3 bữa chính và 2 bữa ăn nhẹ với thực đơn điều chỉnh phù hợp để tránh hạ đường huyết và giảm nguy cơ kháng insulin. Mỗi trong 3 bữa ăn phải bao gồm protein động vật (thịt, cá, trứng hoặc sản phẩm từ sữa) hoặc rau (đậu lăng, đậu trắng hoặc đỏ, tempeh ..), rau sống và hấp, một phần 150g rau hoặc tinh bột nấu chín và một thìa dầu thực vật lạnh (ô liu, vừng, ...). Nên ăn thật chậm để các quan tiêu hóa hoạt động hiệu quả hơn cũng là một hình thức thư giãn.

- Thường xuyên vận động như đi bộ, bơi lội hoặc yoga trước khi sinh có thể điều chỉnh cân nặng và hạn chế việc sản xuất insulin.


----------

